# 2021 In Memoria



## xtsho (Jan 17, 2021)

After all he did for music It's sad to see how he went out.









Phil Spector: Pop producer jailed for murder dies at 81


Spector, who was jailed for killing actress Lana Clarkson, transformed pop music with his "wall of sound".



www.bbc.com


----------



## xtsho (Jan 17, 2021)

*Gerry Marsden*


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 17, 2021)

xtsho said:


> After all he did for music It's sad to see how he went out.


I doubt family and friends of Lana Clarkson, or most people opposed to murder would agree. No offense intended; I get what you mean.


----------



## xtsho (Jan 17, 2021)

Amos Otis said:


> I doubt family and friends of Lana Clarkson, or most people opposed to murder would agree. No offense intended; I get what you mean.
> 
> View attachment 4799397


I have no problem with justice at all. But I will agree that it's sadder what happened to Lana than Phil. He was where he belonged. But it's still a shame. How people can do the things they do I'll never understand.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Jan 17, 2021)




----------



## injinji (Jan 18, 2021)

xtsho said:


> After all he did for music It's sad to see how he went out.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He was a crazy hammer knocker though.


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 24, 2021)

‘Honeycomb’ singer Jimmie Rodgers dead at 87


Singer Jimmie Rodgers, whose first hit, “Honeycomb,” was his biggest, died Monday in Palm Desert, California, The New York Times reported. He was 87.




www.kiro7.com


----------



## xtsho (Feb 4, 2021)

RIP Jim Weatherly. 









Jim Weatherly: Midnight Train to Georgia songwriter dies aged 77


Singer Jim Weatherly won a Grammy for the much-loved 1970s hit and released almost a dozen albums.



www.bbc.com











Made famous by Gladys Knight & The Pips


----------



## Amos Otis (Feb 4, 2021)




----------



## xtsho (Feb 9, 2021)

Mary Wilson, founding member of The Supremes, dies at 76.


----------



## injinji (Feb 9, 2021)

I heard about her passing this morning on NPR. She had recently done an interview talking about how English music icons got knighthoods, but here they get moved to the oldie station.


----------



## injinji (Feb 11, 2021)

The 23-time Grammy winner Chick Corea died of a rare form of cancer, according to a Facebook post shared by his team. He was part of Miles Davis' band and later formed his own group. 









American jazz musician Chick Corea dies – DW – 02/12/2021


The 23-time Grammy winner Chick Corea died of a rare form of cancer, according to a Facebook post shared by his team. He was part of Miles Davis' band and later formed his own group.




www.dw.com


----------



## BarnBuster (Feb 12, 2021)

injinji said:


> The 23-time Grammy winner Chick Corea died of a rare form of cancer, according to a Facebook post shared by his team. He was part of Miles Davis' band and later formed his own group.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I saw him a couple of times in the 80's, once in Detroit with Stanley Clarke and in RI with George Benson.


----------



## injinji (Feb 12, 2021)

BarnBuster said:


> I saw him a couple of times in the 80's, once in Detroit with Stanley Clarke and in RI with George Benson.


He's been in the musical background my whole life. But it's been just recently that I have started listening to jazz for real. He was one of the greats.


----------



## BarnBuster (Feb 12, 2021)

injinji said:


> He's been in the musical background my whole life. But it's been just recently that I have started listening to jazz for real. He was one of the greats.


Way back when, when I had a sweet audio set-up, McIntosh and such, I listened to a lot of jazz on vinyl, Davis, Mingus, Coltrane. Not so much any more.


----------



## insomnia65 (Feb 12, 2021)

All of them sad loss.


----------



## injinji (Feb 13, 2021)

BarnBuster said:


> Way back when, when I had a sweet audio set-up, McIntosh and such, I listened to a lot of jazz on vinyl, Davis, Mingus, Coltrane. Not so much any more.


My local NPR station usually decided what I listen to on the road, at the riverhouse or at one of my camps. It was blues for years and years, then when an all time great DJ retired, then died, they switched to jazz. I listen to YouTube or SXM at home, so a wide variety there.

I gave all my albums away 10-15 years ago. Still have the wife's collection, but. . . . . we don't have the same taste in music.

I have 1.5K CD's and nearly that many live shows on DVD, but rarely play any of them. When I get caught up, I need to transfer Dead shows from DVD's to digital files so I can take them with me on my mp3 and in my car.


----------



## Amos Otis (Feb 13, 2021)

injinji said:


> Still have the wife's collection, but. . . . . we don't have the same taste in music.


That's unfortunate, but not necessarily a deal breaker.

Unless she's big on Stevie and Bruce.


----------



## injinji (Feb 13, 2021)

Amos Otis said:


> That's unfortunate, but not necessarily a deal breaker.
> 
> Unless she's big on Stevie and Bruce.


When I forget and leave the jazz turned up loud in my car, and she is riding, she ask, "can we turn *that* down?" lol No jazz, not much rock and roll, some R&B but mostly easy listening. (keep in mind this lady watches Hallmark Christmas movies in the summertime) 

The records themselves, I haven't looked at since I moved them to this house 16 years ago, but. . . . . . As I recall there was a copy of Born in the USA, but also a few CS&N, Rolling Stones and Dire Straits, that sort of stuff that I could maybe listen to. Lots more Journey and stuff that I wouldn't listen too. All this was bought pre-me, and I've been around 30 odd years, so no new stuff.


----------



## xtsho (Apr 22, 2021)

Former Bay City Rollers frontman Les McKeown dies aged 65


The Scottish singer, famous for Bye Bye Baby, died suddenly at home aged 65 his family confirm.



www.bbc.com





I had this song on a 45 at the time.


----------



## xtsho (Apr 22, 2021)

*Mike Mitchell (1944–2021), “Louie Louie” guitarist with the Kingsmen*




https://www.legacy.com/news/celebrity-deaths/mike-mitchell-1944-2021-louie-louie-guitarist-with-the-kingsmen/


----------



## xtsho (May 10, 2021)

I just heard about this. Damn. 

*Former Judas Priest drummer John Hinch has died*









Former Judas Priest drummer John Hinch has died | Metal Insider


Former Judas Priest drummer John Hinch who played on the group’s debut album, Rocka Rolla, has died. He was 73-years-old. The news of his passing was confirmed by Judas Priest vocalist Rob Halford, who shared an image of the late drummer on his Instagram stories with the following caption “RIP.”...




metalinsider.net










Whiskey Woman [Al Atkins/KK Downing] (demo) (1973) Line-up: Rob Halford, KK Downing, Ian Hill and *John Hinch* (1973-74) 






RIP


----------



## xtsho (May 29, 2021)

RIP


----------



## injinji (Jul 29, 2021)

Dusty Hill, the quiet, bearded bass player who made up one third of ZZ Top, among the best-selling rock bands of the 1980s, has died at his home in Houston. He was 72.
His bandmates Frank Beard and Billy Gibbons announced the death on Wednesday through Facebook and Instagram. They did not provide a cause or say when he died.









Dusty Hill, Long-Bearded Bassist for ZZ Top, Dies at 72 (Published 2021)


The band, known for its hard-charging, blues-inflected rock, was one of the biggest acts of the 1980s, selling more than 50 million albums.




www.nytimes.com


----------



## injinji (Aug 14, 2021)

*Nanci Griffith, a Grammy-winning folk and country music singer-songwriter, has died aged 68.*
Her death was confirmed by management and her record label on Friday, without a cause of death being given.
The genre-straddling artist's best known songs include Love at the Five and Dime and the Outbound Plane, which others saw mainstream success with.
She is considered influential and recorded duets with artists like Willie Nelson across her long career.









Nanci Griffith: Folk and country singer-songwriter dies aged 68


The Grammy-winning artist was best known for her influential career in folk and country music.



www.bbc.com


----------



## injinji (Aug 14, 2021)




----------



## injinji (Aug 14, 2021)




----------



## injinji (Aug 20, 2021)




----------



## injinji (Aug 23, 2021)

Don Everly, the last of the silken-voiced Everly Brothers music duo known for their harmonies, has died, according to an announcement on the group's official Instagram. He was 84 years old.
Everly died Saturday.
Don and his younger brother, Phil Everly, became pop idols in the early days of rock 'n' roll, starting in the late 1950s, with chart-topping hits like "Bye Bye Love," "All I Have to Do is Dream," and "Wake Up Little Susie."









Don Everly, of harmonizing rock 'n' roll duo the Everly Brothers, dies at 84 | CNN


Don Everly, the last of the silken-voiced Everly Brothers music duo known for their harmonies, has died, according to an announcement on the group's official Instagram. He was 84 years old.




www.cnn.com





Two dudes who did not like each other. Shame as they did sound good together.


----------



## injinji (Aug 25, 2021)

We all knew this day was coming. It had just been announced he was not going to be drumming in the upcoming US tour.









Charlie Watts: Rolling Stones drummer dies at 80


The music world pays tribute to "one of the greatest drummers of his generation".



www.bbc.com


----------



## injinji (Aug 25, 2021)




----------



## injinji (Aug 25, 2021)




----------



## injinji (Aug 25, 2021)




----------



## injinji (Aug 26, 2021)




----------



## injinji (Aug 26, 2021)




----------



## injinji (Aug 28, 2021)




----------



## injinji (Sep 14, 2021)

George Wein, who set the standard for what outdoor music gatherings would become with his leadership of the Newport Folk and Jazz Festivals from the 1950s into the 21st century, died Monday at his home in New York City. He was 95.
Wein produced the first Newport Jazz Festival in Rhode Island in 1954 and founded its folk sister in 1959. In 1970, he co-founded the New Orleans Jazz & Heritage Festival. Although he sold off the two Newport festivals, which are now being presented by a nonprofit, Wein remained involved with them up through this summer’s gatherings, although he was unable to attend the 2021 fests.









George Wein, Who Led Newport Jazz and Folk Festivals from the 1950s Forward, Dies at 95


George Wein, who set the standard for what outdoor music gatherings would become with his leadership of the Newport Folk and Jazz Festivals from the 1950s into the 21st century, died Monday at his …



variety.com


----------



## injinji (Sep 14, 2021)




----------



## injinji (Sep 14, 2021)




----------



## injinji (Sep 14, 2021)

Not music, but. . . 

Norm Macdonald, a comic who was beloved as anchor of "Saturday Night Live's" popular "Weekend Update" segments, died Tuesday, according to multiple reports, citing his manager. He was 61.



https://www.cnn.com/2021/09/14/entertainment/norm-macdonald-death/index.html


----------



## xtsho (Nov 12, 2021)

__





Graeme Edge Passing - The Moody Blues


It’s a very sad day. Graeme’s sound and personality is present in everything we did together and thankfully that will live on. When Graeme told me he was retiring I knew that without him it couldn’t be the Moody Blues anymore. And that’s what happened. It’s true to say that he kept the group...




www.moodybluestoday.com













Moody Blues co-founder, drummer Graeme Edge, dies at 80


The band's frontman Justin Hayward called Edge the backbone of the British rock band, which was inducted into Rock & Roll Hall of Fame in 2018. The band's last album was released in 2003.




www.npr.org


----------



## injinji (Nov 12, 2021)




----------

